# Jeb Bush is "Actively Exploring" the idea of running.



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

So.. now from just "Thinking" about a Presidential run.. He is "actively exploring" it.   In other words.. looking for donors.  Can he get through the Republican primary with his stance on Core Measures and Immigration?   If he did.. Will he beat Clinton?   I think this is going to be another really interesting election cycle.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/16/jeb-bush-president_n_6333658.html


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

We've already had enough Bush's.  Probably had enough Clinton's.  Anyone paying attention to Elizabeth Warren?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> We've already had enough Bush's.  Probably had enough Clinton's.  Anyone paying attention to Elizabeth Warren?



OMG.... are we EVER!!   But she keeps saying she is NOT running.  She would have a hard time getting donors with all her anti-wall street rhetoric.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

That is the problem.  Too honest to get elected.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeb Bush is supposed to be 'the smart one'....I think he is on record of denying global warming, then he started the Republican quote of "I am not a scientist" to get around it...lol

I agree QS, it will be interesting.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Jeb Bush is supposed to be 'the smart one'....I think he is on record of denying global warming, then he started the Republican quote of "I am not a scientist" to get around it...lol
> 
> I agree QS, it will be interesting.



They've already started pulling things out of his closet concerning financial dealings...  He doesn't sound much different then Romney.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 17, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Jeb Bush is supposed to be 'the smart one'....I think he is on record of denying global warming, then he started the Republican quote of "I am not a scientist" to get around it...lol
> 
> I agree QS, it will be interesting.



'the smart one' LOL LOL LOL

NO, puhlease not another Bush or Clinton. Loser RepubliCONs will try to sell us this crap too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

So who in the world will fall out of the Republican Clown Car to win the Primary?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

Hopefully not Rick Perry or Herman (999) Cain.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> Hopefully not Rick Perry or Herman (999) Cain.



Looks like Rick Perry, and Ted Cruz will give it a go.  Who is that other guy... the doctor.. Ben Carson..  ?


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 17, 2014)

How about Sister Sarah?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> How about Sister Sarah?




Nah..... Unless she can do a Half term.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 17, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Nah..... Unless she can do a Half term.



LOL....oh me.


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2014)

There are at least twenty-three wannabes who have mentioned an interest in running for president, at the moment.You can discount six or eight of them as not having enough money to get very far, then some few will change their minds when they realize what they are up against. Quicksilver said this is lining up to be another interest race. I agree. There will be twelve or so Republicans trying to gain a foothold. It's going to be another fun race. I would like to see Elezabeth run against Hillary. I would prefer Elezabeth.He probably won't run but Romney might stand a better chance this time around than his previous two. I hope he jumps in and has a good team. More and better things to come on down the road, hopefully.


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2014)

Sera Palin might make a good Republican Committee Chairman. Let's keep her aroud. She can create interest when the party is dull. She has dropped some jewels along the way, "I can see Russia from my house." Etc, etc...


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2014)

I have just heard Obama is reestablishing relations with Cuba, which I applaude. We tried to isolate thse people long enough. It's time the American people had a say in Cuba/ American relations and not sole those Cuban refugees in Florida. I applaude the President for this.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree, Drifter, I had not heard about this.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

drifter said:


> I have just heard Obama is reestablishing relations with Cuba, which I applaude. We tried to isolate thse people long enough. It's time the American people had a say in Cuba/ American relations and not sole those Cuban refugees in Florida. I applaude the President for this.



We had thwarted every attempt by Cuba to establish some kind of relationship with us including refusing their medical teams admittance to help after Katrina which I thought horrible. They are 90 miles away and could once again be peaceful neighbors.  I say give them a chance.  http://fpif.org/bush_administration_refuses_cuban_offer_of_medical_assistance_following_katrina/


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree too.  It's time to reestablish relations with Cuba.  It's silly this has gone on so long.  It makes no sense


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

BUT...... Guess who promises to BLOCK normalization with CUBA??   Our little friend Marco Rubio.

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/12/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl2|sec1_lnk2&pLid=584039


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree that it's good that Obama is reestablishing relations with Cuba.  I didn't know about our refusing their help during Katrina.  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/abraham-r-wagner/post_8789_b_6343960.html





> In practical terms, Cuba simply doesn't deserve the treatment it has gotten from the U.S. for decades. Most of the national heartburn over Cuba relates to the Soviet Union and Cold War issues long past. Soviet missiles that precipitated the 1962 Cuban Missile Crisis are long gone, as is the Soviet Union. 90 miles from the U.S., Cuba may once have been a possible launching pad for an attack on the U.S., but that threat is long gone as well.
> 
> Complaints about human rights abuses are always around and in some cases most likely justified, but in reality don't even compare to abuses in other nations with which the U.S. has long had diplomatic relations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Let's go with Rick Perry.  He may not be too bright but you know that he is right...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Let's go with Rick Perry.  He may not be too bright but you know that he is right...




By "Right"   to you mean correct or an indication of his political philosophy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Stop trying to make trouble.  He is right in every regard and you know it, don't you...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

You mean Rick "oops" Perry?   lol!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sure he makes mistakes once in awhile, but I think that the Castro brothers might him amusing...


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rick Perry has been indicted for corruption and abuse of power....he is amusing to a lot of people.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sure he makes mistakes once in awhile, but I think that the Castro brothers might him amusing...



The Castro brothers are both pretty old.. they may find prunes amusing..  lol...  of course that does not apply to you Ralphy..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

OK, we may be sanctions off of Cuba but I am recommending sanctions for you...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah... he's been pretty active lately... So much for Lame Duck...  The duck is hobbling around just fine..  Wonder what else he has in store..


----------



## Josiah (Dec 18, 2014)

A third Bush candidacy would give the country an opportunity to revisit what exactly took place during Bush 43's two terms namely the Iraq war, the transformation of a Clinton's budget surplus into a huge deficit and the worst financial crisis since 1929.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 18, 2014)

There apparently are some aspects of the deal that must be approved by congress and we know how they feel about cooperating with the President (and for that matter the will of the people who are in favor of this).


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

I know that Congress has to appropriate funds to open a US Embassy in Havana..  Chances of THAT happening..  Snowballs in hell have more of a chance.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I know that Congress has to appropriate funds to open a US Embassy in Havana..  Chances of THAT happening..  Snowballs in hell have more of a chance.



The chances of those jerks doing anything non-destructive is almost nil.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> The chances of those jerks doing anything non-destructive is almost nil.



Still... I wish someone would explain WHY it's so horrible to normalize relations with Cuba.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 18, 2014)

drifter said:


> Sera Palin might make a good Republican Committee Chairman. Let's keep her aroud. She can create interest when the party is dull. She has dropped some jewels along the way, "I can see Russia from my house." Etc, etc...



Sarah Palin is to put it bluntly a less than intelligent waste of human flesh.  AND that only her best qualities.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Still... I wish someone would explain WHY it's so horrible to normalize relations with Cuba.


There are a bunch of very aged, well off Cuban expatriates living in Miami who seem to have an inordinate amount of influence with the Republican establishment.


----------



## drifter (Dec 18, 2014)

Jan Brewer could/would make a good ambassador to Cuba? What do you think?


----------



## drifter (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll be glad when the 2016 race gets under way for the Presidency and of course the Congress, it's the only time I really like watching television. Will things be getting underway by Late April? Josiah, you should remember. I think it is bad the democrats don't have a strong male candidate.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

drifter said:


> I'll be glad when the 2016 race gets under way for the Presidency and of course the Congress, it's the only time I really like watching television. Will things be getting underway by Late April? Josiah, you should remember. I think it is bad the democrats don't have a strong male candidate.




:saywhat:


----------



## Josiah (Dec 18, 2014)

drifter said:


> I'll be glad when the 2016 race gets under way for the Presidency and of course the Congress, it's the only time I really like watching television. Will things be getting underway by Late April? Josiah, you should remember. I think it is bad the democrats don't have a strong male candidate.


Your right about the cupboard being bare of strong male Democratic candidates. If asked to name an exciting Democrat after Hillary and Elizabeth, I'd probably go with Gilibrand.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> Your right about the cupboard being bare of strong male Democratic candidates. If asked to name an exciting Democrat after Hillary and Elizabeth, I'd probably go with Gilibrand.




Bernie Sanders and Sherod Brown easily come to mind


----------



## Josiah (Dec 18, 2014)

And maybe Al Franken. Sherod is of course my senator and I've actively campaigned for him. He's a great senator but not a great candidate. Bernie is really articulate, but I fear that his age would preclude his nomination. I wish the field was be deeper, but thank goodness for these remarkable women.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 18, 2014)

drifter said:


> Jan Brewer could/would make a good ambassador to Cuba? What do you think?



I can only hope you are kidding.  I have been embarrassed about our alcoholic Governor for years, now we elected a common crook.


----------



## drifter (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree Bernie is getting a bit long of tooth. I like Sherrod but he's not well known nationally. I'm not against a woman president but I don't want Hillary so soon after Obama. Two minorities is a little much one after the other. I'd like another Lyndon Johnson or A Tip O'Neill, a guy who knows how to twist an arm once in a while. We're too involved in the Middle East, a place that do not respect women, any of them and Hillary would be no different. I don't know who it could be in today's market.


----------



## drifter (Dec 18, 2014)

Jim I was kidding. I was wondering what you thought of Your former governor.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

I've always wondered WHY women are referred to as a "Minority"..... when in fact we make up 51% of the population?  'splain that to me please


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I've always wondered WHY women are referred to as a "Minority"..... when in fact we make up 51% of the population?  'splain that to me please


The same reason Chinese are called a minority.  Dominate western European males made up and wrote the rules.  Ain't right but no one corrected them!


----------



## JonK (Dec 19, 2014)

Imo, he ought to actively explore cleaning up his act.

Jeb Bush (finally) quits bank that violated Cuba sanctions

Barclays (which reportedly pays Bush more than a million dollars a year) 
had to settle criminal charges for violating sanctions that included Cuba. 
http://tinyurl.com/nxvkvzb


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 20, 2014)

JonK said:


> Imo, he ought to actively explore cleaning up his act.
> 
> Jeb Bush (finally) quits bank that violated Cuba sanctions
> 
> ...



Yeah... he's going to have a hard time "splaining that!  lol!!


----------



## drifter (Dec 20, 2014)

The Clintons versus the Bushes.

Why not Jesse Ventura? As good as any; better than most. Bring him on.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 20, 2014)

Seriously?   I don't think so..


----------



## Fern (Dec 20, 2014)

If looks are anything to go by, Jeb doesn't look 'that' intelligent


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2014)

What does an intelligent person look like?


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


>




That's as big a joke as   



was as governor of California.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Why not Jesse Ventura? As good as any; better than most. Bring him on.



I agree with a LOT of what Jesse Ventura says, he's no nonsense and truthful about what goes on in the spotlight and behind the scenes.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 21, 2014)

If it has to be Bush, then it will have to be him.  No way for a female Clinton.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 21, 2014)

Georgia Lady said:


> If it has to be Bush, then it will have to be him.  No way for a female Clinton.



Are you  just anti Clinton... or Anti female as president?   Since she cannot change either being female or being Clinton... guess we will see how she does..and I'm betting anyone on the GOP ticket will not be able to beat her.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 21, 2014)

I think Jeb is some person's or special interest's puppet but haven't figured out who or which yet. No more bushes! Laura & Barbara have more brains & common sense between them than the men of the family. Gawd. So many total nut cases among the Repubs & weak whiners among the  Dems . Not even a viable third party.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 2, 2015)

Bush resigns from several boardS of directorS just by coincidence before the timeframe in which many candidates throw their hat into the ring. Just by coincidence.

http://muckrack.com/link/oDbxk/jeb-...ts-possibly-edging-closer-to-presidential-run


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 9, 2015)

Brown nosing for European banker money?

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article23563402.html

Or German ethnic populations in Florida and Texas-big states.


----------

